# Let's get real: what are you doing to protect your health?



## tripletotal (Nov 17, 2013)

So, I've been in the game for 2 or 3 years now. Not exactly pushing the limits, but have gone pretty heavy from time to time and add/subtract compounds at will. Kind of like a blast/cruise without much cruise. Lol.

Currently: 1500mg test, 600mg deca, 400mg masteron, 300mg boldenone EW
50-100mg proviron and 20-30mg cialis ED plus 3-4X 100mcg of ghrp-2 and cjc-1295 along with 100mcg IGF 1-LR3. Plus a bunch of supplements for inflammation, liver health, etc. And of course a crap load of AI and SERM to control the creation of and effects of high estrogen.

Recently came off a tren ace mast prop "cruise"

Well, my cholesterol numbers suck. My liver enzymes are elevated. I am hypertensive (with tren ace 156/92, now 140/86). My doctor says my heart sounds "like that of an athlete." What she doesn't realize is what she's hearing is probably the result of AAS use and is not a good thing at all.

And just in the past week got CRAZY water retention/edema especially in the lower legs. Scary water retention. Very tight skin, spilling out over my socks and shoes. Nasty.

Dropped the peptides and reduced the proviron, put off plans to add some Anavar I've been chomping at the bit to start on.

Been piling in the food. Lots of crap just for huge calories. Normally I'm close to paleo except post workout. Lately it's been 5500-6000 calories of whatever I can get.

So, I've clearly not been taking care of myself. Time to fix that.

What are you doing to care for yourself long-term? Do you think about the long-term damage? I'm only 39, so I hopefully have a lot of living to do still. My family usually lives to around 85-95.


----------



## tripletotal (Nov 17, 2013)

Bump for reality check


----------



## kubes (Nov 18, 2013)

Honestly I don't think you can run that many compounds year round and protect your health. It's probably time fir you to hit a real cruise were you drop all compounds except for the test and even the test you should drop the dose to a replacement dose


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 18, 2013)

Frequent bloodwork, moderate doses and not using gear as a substitute for hard work and well planned nutrition.


----------



## AtomAnt (Nov 18, 2013)

Bloodwork and listen to your body.  It sounds corny and simple but often times when we feel "off" there is likely something wrong internally and needs to be addressed.  

Because my health was pretty whacked out, not from AAS but from GI problems, I spent most of this year cruising and my bloodwork came back great last check and I finally felt good enough to up things a little bit and I seem to be responding well.

Watch your hormones, your stress, blood pressure and any odd feelings you develop.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 19, 2013)

You gotta mello out .. Take time off and you may see better results not on for 2 months.  I'm goin on 3 and felt the best ever which may seem odd ..no var that tanks white count and you are screwed up enough.  Lol

What did dr give u for edema and high Bp?


----------



## tripletotal (Nov 19, 2013)

Doctor is fucking useless. Rest, elevate legs, lots of water, coconut water for potassium, drop all orals and supps but add fish oil

Edema much improved, BP unknown. Will check in a few more days when I recheck liver enzymes.


----------



## Slate23 (Nov 19, 2013)

If your dr is useless then find a new one. You can check your BP at any Walmart or you can even go into your Dr's office and get it checked really quick. They won't charge you. 140/86 isn't horrible. You could probably get it lower pretty easily.


----------



## kubes (Nov 19, 2013)

Time to shop around


----------



## tripletotal (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeah. I just got insurance and haven't had a GP in 20+ years. This was my first one and the whole office is full of morons.

I had no idea the state of medical care because I never got any. Looks like I was doing just fine. Lol.


----------



## amateurmale (Nov 19, 2013)

Any time you are using the compounds that are harsher on your cardiovascualr system you will have health problems. 

My advice, get off the tren, the eq, the deca, all orals or prohormones and stick with just test, primo and masteron. 

But before you do that go to 120-150 week test cyp for 3-4 months and let your body recover.   I bet your hematocrit is jacked up too.


----------



## amateurmale (Nov 19, 2013)

P.S.  Your doses are outrageous for someone who doesn't compete....jmo.


----------



## amateurmale (Nov 19, 2013)

what were your cholesterol numbers?


----------



## tripletotal (Nov 20, 2013)

amateurmale said:


> P.S.  Your doses are outrageous for someone who doesn't compete....jmo.



Just goes to show you can't trust the crap we have access to. It's my opinion that one of the things that drives what seem like big doses is that compounds are under dosed


----------



## amateurmale (Nov 21, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> Just goes to show you can't trust the crap we have access to. It's my opinion that one of the things that drives what seem like big doses is that compounds are under dosed



I use Gauls gear.  It seems to be dosed properly.  I mean how big do you want to get?

Here is a pic of me relaxed, before working chest one day.  I was on 700 test cyp, 400 mast enanthate and 100mgs test suspension pre workout 3-4 times a week.  I benched 430 for 3 reps, deadlifted 585 (and blew my knee out), squatting 405 for reps, military with 125 dumbbells for 10-12…..now that may be small numbers for many guys on here but I dont compete and I just want to be strong and look good while maintaining my health and living to see my kids grow up and even my grandkids.


BTW, my HDL never went below the 30's on this cycle and LDL was about 125.  Triglycerides stayed around 40.  The test and mast made me feel great all day…..unlike tren or orals that cause you to get sluggish after a few weeks due to the stress on the body.


----------



## kubes (Nov 22, 2013)

amateurmale said:


> I use Gauls gear.  It seems to be dosed properly.  I mean how big do you want to get?
> 
> Here is a pic of me relaxed, before working chest one day.  I was on 700 test cyp, 400 mast enanthate and 100mgs test suspension pre workout 3-4 times a week.  I benched 430 for 3 reps, deadlifted 585 (and blew my knee out), squatting 405 for reps, military with 125 dumbbells for 10-12…..now that may be small numbers for many guys on here but I dont compete and I just want to be strong and look good while maintaining my health and living to see my kids grow up and even my grandkids.
> 
> ...



Mast is an amazing compound. It's one of my staples


----------



## Slate23 (Nov 22, 2013)

Amateur- Do you notice a big difference taking test suspension as a pre workout?


----------



## amateurmale (Nov 23, 2013)

Slate23 said:


> Amateur- Do you notice a big difference taking test suspension as a pre workout?



Yes i do! 

Ive taken as much as 150mgs pre workout.  Watch for sides like zits and high blood pressure though.  Estrogen can get high on suspension too.

You will notice your strength is higher during your workout and the pumps are better.


----------

